# No longer sole trader - can I claim dole?



## 180girl (28 May 2010)

Hi everyone,
I was a sole trader up until last month. I am working with a company for over 9 months now and am wondering if my contract ends soon will I now be entitled to claim dole? Or does the fact I was ever a sole trader affect that? also is there a minimum amount of time I need to work to claim?
Thanks for info


----------



## Welfarite (29 May 2010)

Read the keypost to see the conditions for gett ing JB and JA.


----------

